# Vecna's Revenge



## Mellubb (May 8, 2007)

This game will take place as a Greyhawk campaign with a slightly alternate timeline.  I would like 4-5 1st level characters.   

Ability Scores: 32 point-buy
Setting:  Greyhawk (Alternate Timeline)
Starting Level: 1st
HP: Max HP at every level
Alignment: Any, but be prepared to play well with others and I will not tolerate evil acts toward good/innocent people. 
Gold: Max gold at 1st level
Sourcebooks: PHB v3.5, DMG v3.5, MM v3.5, The Complete Adventurer, Arcane, Divine, Mage, Scoundrel, and Warrior/ Races of Destiny, Stone, and the Wild.
Posting Etiquette: The DM will post daily. Players should be prepared to post daily as well. Please drop a line in the OOC if you will miss more than a week.  Note: I am deployed in Iraq.  I fully intend to post daily.  Due to reasons beyond my control I may not be able to post for 2-3 days sometimes.  I promise this will be an exception and not the rule.

Character Concept Submission Deadline:  19 May 2007.  Concepts should include race, class, ability scores, feats, estimate of which skills will be taken, AC, primary weapon, and a rough estimate of spell selection for bards, sorcerers, and wizards.  More information is welcome but not necessary at this stage.  Fully fleshed-out character sheets and a character background will be required after selection.

House Rules: DM does all dice rolling. No penalty for multi-classing. PHB classes only.  I will allow feats and prestige classes from any of “The Complete” or “Races of” books.  If I am not familiar with a feat I may ask you to explain it so I know what it is.  Let me know as soon as possible if you wish to take a prestige class, at least 2 levels early.  No Psionics. 

Background:
30 years ago Vecna defied the other gods and directly interfered with the Material Plane; the evil god found the location of his Hand and Eye and set forth a plan to retrieve them.  To retrieve the Hand and Eye, Vecna's plan was to use a golem known as the Juggernaut stolen from the dwarves, while simultaneously sending an army of powerful demons upon the world as a distraction.  A group of adventurers led by Sylique, an elven cleric of Corellon Larethian, discovered Vecna's vile plan in time to stopper events as they were unfolding but, lacking the power to themselves thwart the Juggernaut, turned to Sylique's patron, Corellon Larethian.  Corellon Larethian granted Sylique and her group great power rarely seen among humans and, through them, he himself laid a counterattack to stop the Juggernaut.  The ruling council of the Realm of Greyhawk known as the Circle of Eight immediately assembled and army of the most powerful and important people in the world to battle the demons while Sylique’s group fought the Juggernaut. 

Despite the Juggernaut threat being thwarted, Vecna's evil groundwork was not entirely in vain.  The demons loosed by Vecna nearly destroyed the realm itself; many of the world's greatest and most revered leaders were overthrown or slain.  The Circle of Eight itself lost five of their number. The three remaining members of the Circle of Eight established Mellubb as King of the Realm of Greyhawk.  Mellubb, born of humble roots but grown to greatness at the pommel of his blade, had no idea how great was the responsibility laid upon his feet but nevertheless enthusiastically agreed to his reign.   Mellubb has since joined forces with all the good-willed countries of the world under his domain and is constantly politicking to rid the world of evil.  Though she has no firm divine power, Sylique is revered by all elves as a demigod; her name is nearly as sacred as that of Corellon Larethian.  Like Mellubb, Sylique also sees fit to rid the world of evil but the two do not always agree on the method or means to reach this end.

Adventure Synopsis:
The above background is intended as a brief summary of Greyhawk recent history as invented by me.  The background detailed above admittedly has little to do with the adventure as it starts, except to say that there is a king named Mellubb and that he enjoys fighting evil.  The following is a description intended to inspire character creation:

Ten years ago, a group of adventures where hired by the mayor of a small town along the Selintan River halfway between Hardby and Greyhawk to find missing children taken from their homes in the night.  The adventuring group discovered that the children were taken by a cult and were to be sacrificed to Vecna.  The group arrived in time to save the children, but upon their return to town found that six of those rescued did not belong to anyone in the town.  On the hope that the families of the remaining six children could be located abroad, the adventuring group traveled to the Free City of Greyhawk, where they met with limited success.  Having restored only one of the remaining six with his family, the group elected to retire and raise the five unclaimed children.  Although retired, the group could not help but to feel a yearning to continue their careers as adventurers.  That they might live vicariously through their five adopted children, the adventurers taught the children all they knew of the perils and wonders of the world.  

The PCs of this game are intended to be these five children.  The genders of the children are intentionally nondescript, as are their races.

The adventurers' (i.e. the people who raised your characters) names, genders, race, alignments, and classes are listed below. Please try to pick which adventurer raised your PC.  The race, alignment, and class need not match your character's.  

Gerbo Nackle (male gnome) CG bard.  Teacher and town elder.
[sblock=Gerbo Nackle] Name: Gerbo Nackle
Race: Gnome
Gender: Male
Class: Bard
Alignment: CG
Hair: Brown	
Eyes: Brown

Gerbo Nackle is as outgoing as any bard gets.  He is always telling stories of his adventures, and of adventures told to him by others.  He is rarely seen alone due to his outgoing personality and good humor.  He prefers the spot light in almost any situation and gets quite grumpy if others try to steel his thunder.  He works as a teacher and town elder.  He has many friends in town and gets more information from them then they mean to disclose.  He is as cunning as he is humorous and likes to see people underestimate him.  [/sblock]
Quinton Berrynippin (male halfling) NG rogue.  Locksmith and boat house vendor.
[sblock=Quinton Berrynippin]  Name: Quinton Berrynippin
Race: Halfling
Gender: Male
Class: Rogue
Alignment: CN
Hair: Brown	
Eyes: Brown

Quinton Berrynippin is a trickster whose mouth usually gets him into more trouble than it does out of.  He works as a locksmith claiming there is no lock he can’t fix.  He is clever but does not always think before he acts.  He does not have the silver tongue he thinks he does but is stealthy and has other ways to get what he wants.
  [/sblock]

Sandra Doylestone (female dwarf) LG fighter.  Weapons and armorsmith.  
[sblock=Sandra Doylestone]  Name: Sandra Doylestone 
Race: Dwarf
Gender: Female
Class: Fighter/Battlesmith
Alignment: LG
Hair: Red	
Eyes: Grey

Sandra Doylestone is friendly to all who enter her smith.  She works as the town smith and enjoys teaching people the secrets of steel almost as much as she does working the steel her self.  She goes to her hometown in the mountains just north of the Free City of Greyhawk and is beloved by all in her town.  She never stays more than a few weeks, claiming Halfway is her home.  She is not aggressive toward people but has been known to put more than few men on their butts if they get out of line in the tavern.  She loves ale as much as anyone in town and can drink most of them under the table.     
 [/sblock]
Megan Phelnar (female human) NG cleric of Pelor.  Town priest and healer.  Married to Alan Phelnar.  
[sblock=Megan Phelnar] Name: Megan Phelnar
Race: Human
Gender: Female
Class: Cleric/Radiant Servant of Pelor
Alignment: NG
Hair: Blonde 	
Eyes: Blue

Megan Phelnar is a beautiful yet modest woman.  She is always anxious to help someone in need.  She is very happily married to Alan Phelnar. She works in town as both a priest and healer.  She never shies away from telling of the good works of Pelor.  She sees a bright side to almost any situation and can make people feel better about them selves just by being near them.  She is usually quite opposed to violence accept to defend innocent or to destroy undead.  She has a calm composure and very few can remember her loosing her temper.  She has earned the respect of every one in town and no one has anything bad to say about her.
  [/sblock]
Alan Phelnar (male human) NG ranger.  Hunter and town butcher.  Married to Megan Phelnar.  
[sblock=Alan Phelnar]  Name: Alan Phelnar
Race: Human
Gender: Male
Class: Ranger
Alignment: NG
Hair: Black	
Eyes: Brown

Alan Phelnar is slightly built but has an imposing presence.  He works as the towns butcher and hunts his own meat.  He is very adamant about the others in the town not hunting with out him.  He believes there is only so much you should take from nature with out giving back.  That being said he spends most of the early days in the woods a few miles outside town the better part of the afternoons in the butcher shop and evenings with his beautiful wife Megan.  He is very fond of children but does not always tolerate nonsense.  Most in the village see him as an outsider, as he rarely speaks aloud if Megan is not near.  
 [/sblock]
Thairvol Galenodel (male half-elf) CG wizard.  Teacher.
[sblock=Thairvol Galenodel] Name: Thairvol Galenodel
Race: Half-Elf
Gender: Male
Class: Conjurer/Master Specialist
Alignment: CG
Hair: Blonde	
Eyes: Green

Thairvol Galenodel is very opinionated and does not shy away from telling people what his opinions are.  He works as a teacher in town teaching history.  He gets very heated when people he claims to be “uneducated” disagree with his opinions and does not seem open minded to change his mind without a great deal of evidence to prove him wrong. In which case he is more likely to agree to disagree than to openly admit he was wrong.  That being said he is very intelligent and not afraid to let people know it.  
  [/sblock]
OOC
Rogue's Gallery


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 8, 2007)

Awesome!

I love Greyhawk.  I will be submitting a NG Cleric of Pelor for this, the human daughter of the Phelans.

Here is the character sheet crunch.  

Character Sheet

*Leigh's Background:*

Leigh does not remember her birth parents, for she was too young when she was abducted, she also doesn't remember the abduction.  All of her memories involve Megan and Alan, to the point that she never questioned that she was not their child.  

That is, until around the age of 10, when she realized that she did not look like them at all.  Megan had long black hair, fair complexion, and possessed a somewhat rounded figure, where Alan also had a thick crop of black hair, with a muscled, husky build.  Leigh had a head of light blond hair, almost white, and had a tan skin tone, on a lithe frame.  

When the "Why Momma?" question finally was asked, Megan breathed out with a heavy sigh, and told Leigh to wait until her father came back and then they would have a family talk.  She was a bit anxious and pensive, waiting for Alan to come back from his shop.

The conversation was a difficult one for Leigh, although she loved Alan and Megan with all of her heart, the story of her childhood was overwhelming.  It took her several months to finally come to accept her history.  

Looking back, Leigh could not have asked for better parents.  Megan was a wonderful, caring mother and nurtured the loving, caring qualities in her.  Leigh took after Megan, rather than Alan -- she had a gentle nature, and always had to look away when Alan was butchering an animal in his shop.  She was not against the hunting of animals for food, she just preferred not to see it with her own eyes -- and she was definitely against hunting animals for sport.  

She loved being outside under the sun.  She would spend all day in the summer being active, enjoying the warmth that the sun provided.  So it was natural that she followed in her mothers footsteps in the worship of Pelor.  Leigh would ask Megan questions about Pelor while they did the household tasks, working out under the sun, and Megan would instruct her in the teachings of her god.  

Now, that she has grown up, she has become a devout follower of Pelor.  She entered the church around her 17th birthday, and recently completed her training, becoming a fully fledged priest.  She is unsure of what to do next, she is torn between setting out to see the world and spread the word of Pelor, or to stay in the village and help her mother tend the flock.

Somewhere in the back of her mind, the curiousity that her birth parents might still be alive and out in the world silently sleeps.


----------



## DralonXitz (May 8, 2007)

I would love to take part in this as well.  Quick question though, would you allow a Drow character, or only standard races.  Thank you.


----------



## ethandrew (May 8, 2007)

This sounds very interesting! Just for a brief concept, I'd like to play a Female Swashbuckler, daughter of Gerbo Nackle. I'll come up with something concrete soon.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 8, 2007)

Ethandrew- good to see you again after the Phaeton's Falcons demise.


----------



## Mellubb (May 8, 2007)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> I would love to take part in this as well.  Quick question though, would you allow a Drow character, or only standard races.  Thank you.





I prefer to use the PHB for Races. Sorry, I just like to keep it simple.


----------



## fenixdown (May 9, 2007)

This sounds interesting.  Consider this a placeholder until I come up with an idea.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 9, 2007)

I was thinking a human conjurer or a dwarven sorcerer going for malconvoker...I'll work something up.  Are you allowing racial substitution levels and/or alternate class features?


----------



## DralonXitz (May 9, 2007)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> I prefer to use the PHB for Races. Sorry, I just like to keep it simple.




Ok, that's cool, I'll be rolling up a Human Hexblade then, I'll have it posted up tonight.


----------



## Jemal (May 9, 2007)

Ethandrew + DralonXitz : The opening post states "PHB Classes only".  Swashbuckler and Hexblade aren't PHB.


Hmm, how about a half-orc monk?  I've got a concept for an orphan who grows up, learns to control his baser instincts, and then later when he leaves and begins adventuring, starts to slip again, growing angrier and angrier as things continue to go wrong in his life, people treat him poorly b/c he's a half breed, etc.

Would be a Half-orc Monk/Fighter, LN, later becoming True Neutral ex-monk, taking barbarian levels, and finally becoming an Eye of Grumsh (Complete Warrior).

The original concept has him being the lost son of an orcish chieftan, and he goes back to claim the orc hordes as his own, but that can be changed if it doesn't work in your campaign.. What do you think?

*EDIT: Hmm, not sure who would've raised him, though.. The orphan thing fits, but my original concept was being raised in a Monastery.


----------



## Mellubb (May 9, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Are you allowing racial substitution levels and/or alternate class features?




Racial substitution: No 
Alternate class feature: Yes on a case-by-case basis



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Ethandrew + DralonXitz : The opening post states "PHB Classes only".  Swashbuckler and Hexblade aren't PHB.




Thank you 
I only intended to use PHB Races and Classes, Sorry If I wasn’t clear.  I am open to additional options/alterations to existing classes as listed in the source books listed above.  I used some in the creation of the NPCs I made.  I appreciate the interest and do hope you submit an Idea within this guidance.


----------



## Mellubb (May 9, 2007)

I like the conjuerer, cleric, and the orc monk ideas.  

I assume the conjurer would have been raised by Thaivor (who is a conjurer/master specialist).  

Is the Cleric of Pelor going for the Radiant Servant of Pelor prestige class?? No pressure. (Megan is)

We will see how things go for the orc tribe thing.  Please note I discourage the use of evil on good/innocent people. I am not sure what to do about a monk. I am noy saying no, but we will have to work together to get him to fit.


----------



## Jemal (May 9, 2007)

Allright.  As for the Evil thing, don't worry this isn't an EVIL orc, just an angry/misguided one.  I had been thinking a while back when I first thought it up of using a Prestige Class all about controling your emotional states, and I even went so far as to Design it. 
Not sure how you feel about player-made prestige classes, but if you want to take a look at it, I'll type it up here... that would be another route the guy could take (First he's calm, then he gets angry, then he learns to control his emotions to an extraordinary level) instead of the "orcish Tribal Leader" thing.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 9, 2007)

> Is the Cleric of Pelor going for the Radiant Servant of Pelor prestige class??




Yes - the PrC synergizes well with the concept I am going for.


----------



## Mellubb (May 9, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Not sure how you feel about player-made prestige classes, but if you want to take a look at it, I'll type it up here...




I will look at it and see how it balances against other prestige class wit similar prerequisites and what not, I ussually easy about that stuff.


----------



## ethandrew (May 9, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Ethandrew + DralonXitz : The opening post states "PHB Classes only".  Swashbuckler and Hexblade aren't PHB.




Spoil Sport!

My point still stands, though, Female Swashbuckler (With her Levels in Fighter, just tailored to be like a swash buckler).

I figure that being raised by Gerbo, she would always be surrounded by people, whether they are there to meet with her father about the town's issues, or to hear his many stories. She grew up hearing tales of grandeur and seeing her father charm anyone who walks through his door. She would be a very lovely lady, used to getting her way and being the center of attention, second only to her father.

Mechanically she'll be geared toward weapon finessing a rapier and disarming.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 10, 2007)

> I assume the conjurer would have been raised by Thaivor (who is a conjurer/master specialist).




Yes that is true.  I would go a similar route, which is capped by Malconvoker.



> Alternate class feature: Yes on a case-by-case basis




I was thinking the conjuration class variant from PHBII(not on your list of books).  You give up your familiar for an immediate action 10' teleport, X times per day.  Another of what I was thinking(which actually was a feat and not a class feature)is from Complete mage.  It was the feat that gives a bonus towards a certain type of creature.  Finally are the Rapid summoning and spontaneous summoning abilities from the SRD.


----------



## Mellubb (May 10, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> My point still stands, though, Female Swashbuckler (With her Levels in Fighter, just tailored to be like a swash buckler).




Sounds great, I can't wait to see what you put together.


----------



## Mellubb (May 10, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Yes that is true.  I would go a similar route, which is capped by Malconvoker.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the conjuration class variant from PHBII(not on your list of books).  You give up your familiar for an immediate action 10' teleport, X times per day.  Another of what I was thinking(which actually was a feat and not a class feature)is from Complete mage.  It was the feat that gives a bonus towards a certain type of creature.  Finally are the Rapid summoning and spontaneous summoning abilities from the SRD.




PHBII is fine I own it, I just don't have it here in Iraq with me.  I will have it mailed to me I will have it by the creation dead line I set. I will look into the rest, shouldn't be any problems.  You may want to look up Rapid Spell in the compete divine it allows you to cast a spell that has a casting time of 1 round as a standard action.  It is up to you.  
Quick quetion what is X equal too??


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 10, 2007)

X equals Int bonus.  Both the rapid summoning(which makes it a standard action to cast summons) and the immediate teleport, make it so you lose your familiar.  I'll have to decide which I like more.


----------



## ethandrew (May 10, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> X equals Int bonus.  Both the rapid summoning(which makes it a standard action to cast summons) and the immediate teleport, make it so you lose your familiar.  I'll have to decide which I like more.




I run a Conjurer Master Specialist IRL and have the immediate teleport and it's very nice in certain situations. However, it's mostly circumstancial, as it is very rare when I use it, but when I do, it's very handy. Having rapid summoning is better, in my opinion. Just to be able to have your summoned creatures appear in the same round is very nice instead of the ability to teleport 10' x times per day.


----------



## Mellubb (May 10, 2007)

I have posted a very brief bio for each NPC at the top of this page feel free to browse to get a little bit of the flavor of each one.  

Note: even though they didn't all raise you, you have a close relationship to all of them, unless you decide not too.


----------



## Eydis (May 11, 2007)

I can make a rogue or a ranger, whichever is needed most.  Won't take me long.  I'll probably have both ready tonight and see what the general census is on which is preferred or needed.


----------



## ethandrew (May 11, 2007)

Did you want us to stat out the characters before the submission deadline, or just give you a concept?


----------



## Eydis (May 11, 2007)

I have two full characters made.  One a half-elven ranger, female, and one a human rogue, female.  Neither are melee combatants at all.  Let me know which is needed most or if you would like for me to post both of them and then decide which would fit better.


----------



## Mellubb (May 11, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Did you want us to stat out the characters before the submission deadline, or just give you a concept?




As much as you can,  I don't want eveyone to go through the trouble of making characters and not get picked, right now I have 7 people interested in 5 spots.  So just a concept is all that is required, but I like as much info as possible.


----------



## Mellubb (May 11, 2007)

Eydis said:
			
		

> I have two full characters made.  One a half-elven ranger, female, and one a human rogue, female.  Neither are melee combatants at all.  Let me know which is needed most or if you would like for me to post both of them and then decide which would fit better.




Just pick which ever you like best.  I am sure it will be great.  

Everyone Eydis is my wife.  She has spot in the group.  To be fair to everyone else I will allow a sixth slot so I don't have to bump someone.  I promise this is the only exception I will make for her.  I will not show favoritism or bend rules for her.  I just wanted to be honest.  So that if came up later than everyone didn't feel lied to.

That being said it Eydis I want you play a character you want to play.  We will worry about party balance later.  I am glad you are willing to be flexible.  

I hope this does not offend anyone, I really like what everyone has posted.  And I hope you all continue your interest in this campaign.


----------



## dontremb (May 11, 2007)

*Mylar Lives!!!*

Well, Let's see.  I think you've captured my attention, King Mellubb.  Once again, you have Mylar McCants' service.  As always, I humbly serve the king.  I'll be submitting a character soon.

Catch you later.


----------



## Jemal (May 11, 2007)

'sokay with me, I've played with about a half dozen different gf/bf pairs, only once did it cause a problem.  And i think that particular campaign would've had problems either way...

Anyways, so here's a run-down on that class I proposed.  I don't have my actual notes with me (I'm kitchen staff at an oil camp, so I've been away from home for about 3 weeks), but I'm pretty sure I've got it all. (Also, I couldn't remember the name.. I had a really cool one, too...): 

[sblock=PrC]
This PrC is basically about coming to a level of self control similar to what really good martial artists have.. Controlling your emotions, your reception of pain and damage, and even your death.  It focuses on pushing the body beyond normal human (or humanoid) limits.
Requirements: 
Race: Any but Construct, Ooze, Outsider, or Undead. 
Skills: Concentration 8 ranks
Feats: Endurance 
Other: BAB+4, Lawful alignment, Rage ability

Class Info: 
Bab = 1/lvl.
Skills = 2/lvl
HD = d8
Saves = 'avg' (save bonus=half level, no good or bad saves)
Suggested Stats: Con, Wis.

Abilities: 
LVL 1:  Control State: Fury/Fear
LVL 2:  DR 1
LVL 3:  Control State: Fatigue
LVL 4:  DR 2
LVL 5:  Focus, Control State: Pain
LVL 6:  DR 3
LVL 7:  Control State: Emotion
LVL 8:  DR 4
LVL 9:  Control State: Death
LVL 10: Push the LimitDR 5
*Damage Reduction*: 1/2 level (round down).  Your bodily self control helps you to slow your blood flow and to ignore some damage.  This is twice as effective against Subdual damage (DR=level vs subdual)
*Control States*: Every odd level(starting at 1), the class gains the ability to control one of their 'states'.  
lvl 1 : Fury&Fear - The first things you learn to control are the most basic instincts... Fear and Anger.  You become immune to fear effects.  In addition, even though you are Lawful, you regain use of any Rage ability you previously had, and your levels in this class stack with levels in barbarian (or other classes that have rage) for the purposes of determining your Rage effects and how often it can be used.  Finally, you do not take the standard AC penalty when Raging.  You know how to harness your anger in a cold and calculating way, rather than letting it control you.
lvl 3 : Fatigue - Soon, you learn how to push your body farther than most.  You no longer become Fatigued normally, and anything that would make you Exhausted instead makes you fatigued.  Your bonus from the Endurance feat increases by your class level. (EX: @ lvl 5 you would have a +9 bonus to any check/save that Endurance aids)  You require 1 less hour of sleep or rest for each level in this class *This does not stack with magical sources such as a Ring of Sustenance which reduce the amount of rest you need, nor does it reduce the amount of time a spellcaster must wait before memorizing/readying new spells*. (At level 4, Elves require no rest, and at lvl 8 all others require no sleep. Also at level 8 you become immune to both Exhaustion AND Fatigue.
lvl 5 : Pain - Next, you learn to ignore the effects of Pain on your psyche and body.  You become immune to pain based effects and damage (Such as torture, the spell "wrack", etc) as well as Stunning Effects.
lvl 7 : Emotion - Eventually, you learn to harness control over all of your emotions.  You are no longer affected by anything that would influence your emotional state unless you choose to be (This includes Charm Person, Tasha's Hideous Laughter & Similar effects).
lvl 9 : Death - Finally, you become such a master of your own body that you can even delay or in some cases prevent your body from succumbing to the power of Death.  Though this by no means makes you immortal, it is handy.  
This ability has two functions: 
First, whenever you are dealt damage that would reduce you to negative HP, you may make a Concentration check (DC = 10+your Negative HP) to stay conscious and functioning, ignoring the effects of the damage.  This check must be made each round you remain in the negatives (At the beginning of your turn), and as normal every time you take an action while your HP are below 0, you take 1 additional damage.
EX: When reduced to -2 HP, you could make a DC 12 concentration check to remain functioning.  You would then drop to -3, and if you took no more damage before your next action, you would be able to make another, DC 13 check.
There is no limit to how low you can sink with this ability, though if you ever fail a check, you succumb to the damage as normal (Meaning death if your HP are -10 or below).  You can be healed as normal, meaning this ability could keep you alive long enough for an ally to aid you.
Secondly, whenever you are affected by a Saving throw vs a death effect (Or negative energy), you may substitute a Concentration Check for your saving throw.  You may NOT take 10 on this concentration check, regardless of other abilities you have that would normally let you do so.

*Focus*: At 5th level, you become so focused on a task that once per day per Class level you may take 10 on any single d20 roll.  This ability can only be used once in any round.
*Push the Limit*: At 10th level, the last thing you learn is to Push yourself beyond the normal limits of your body.  While Raging, you gain +4 to Strength and Constitution (in addition to the normal benefits), and increase your speed by 10.  These are NOT enhancement bonuses.
[/sblock]

So, what do you think?  If there's minor problems with it, They can be adressed, but I've playtested it and it seems balanced.
Also, do you want more info on the half-orc Monk?  His starting won't be dependant on whether he's later taking the PrC or not, so we don't have to wait till that's decided for me to do more work on him or come up with another concept if you don't think the half-orc would fit.

Eydis - Personally, I say go with the Ranger, but that's b/c I just don't like rogues.  
What are your concepts for each of them and what role they would fill in a group?


----------



## Mellubb (May 11, 2007)

Don
Good to hear from you. I am glad you are well.  Go ahead and submit a character, but I can not play favorites with you.  Submit a character and we will see what happens.


----------



## Eydis (May 11, 2007)

Aliana is a ranger whose primary skills are tracking and hunting.  She's very quiet and reserved.  She doesn't like to waste and would rather not leave an animal in pain so she aims to be as direct and concise as possible.
Kaylin is the daughter of Quinton.  She is very easy going and kind.  She is attempting to be a locksmith as well, but is also working on her own specialty with them.  She has learned from whom she thinks is the best and is therefore picking up rather well on "fixing locks".  She's quite intelligent, but doesn't always think first - kinda like Quinton - her role model.  She just enjoys life and wants to learn a variety of skills and show everyone how good she is with them.  She hesitates to do anything that doesn't feel right to her, but like I said is pretty easy going.
I would rather play Kaylin, she seems like a bit more fun; but I can play whichever is needed.


----------



## Mellubb (May 11, 2007)

Jemal,
2 things I would like to change with your prestige class, 
1st is the Emotion ability, How about a bonus to enchantment spells equal to half you class level
2nd is the Death abiltiy, How about you remain councious as stated through -9, but at -10 you succumb to your wounds and fall.

I would also require you to "harness your chi" for 1 hour at the same time every day to keep your focus. If you miss this time you lose the Focus abilities of the the prestige class until you "harness you chi" again.  This can be done by meditation, a discplined dance, or however you chose.  Once you choose a way to do it you must do it that way every time.

I willing to work further with you on this if you think I disrupted the flavor of your PrC.
Let me know.


----------



## Theocrat (May 11, 2007)

Hi all - 
I wasn't able to tell if the group is full. If possible I would like to join, as I've usually got more than enough free time at work (but unable to post on weekends). 
I'm very familiar with Greyhawk, owning GreyhawkOnline.com, sister site to CanonFire!.com and one of the members of the Thursday Group. I'm also owner and hoster of the OerthJournal.com as well as a past asst. editor. I also own (although left largely un-updated) ThePale.org, dedicated to the Theocracy of the Pale, hence Theocrat Issak. 

If I'm able to join, I would like to be a son to Megan and Alan, but would push for a Cleric of Pholtus (hence Theocrat Issak), a son to both that found the Path of Pholtus to be more righteous, although both Pelor and Pholtus share the sun domain. 
If having a brother/sister that are both clerics with differnig viewpoints, I understand. Pholtus isn't in the PHB, but in the Living Greyhawk Gazeetter, as well as a 3.0 Dragon Mag. 
If that doesn't work, I'd be leaning towards a Skirmisher from CA or a Generalist Wizard, from the same parents. 

Thanks, I've been scouring the boards looking for a decent background story PbP game, and somehting in GH is of course prefered.


----------



## fenixdown (May 11, 2007)

Right, I'm still here.  Anyway, since the background gives me my prerequisite of 'escaping death by the machinations of fate' (or however it goes), I'm thinking of going sorceror and then moving into fatespinner (Complete Arcane), and maybe dragon disciple.  The character would be sort of irresponsible, attributing everything that happens to fate but wanting to control it anyway.  Who his parents are doesn't really matter, so I could fill in any gaps in what other people want.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 12, 2007)

I'm going to post a better character concept on Saturday...I'll edit this post when I'm done.

Okay here is my character concept:  The boy that the elder adventurers adopted was named Vanta.  As a young boy, he was constantly being picked on by those that were older and bigger.  As Vanta began to grow as well, he started making more friends.  He was quite persuasive and a natural leader.  Soon, the older boys stopped bullying Vanta, more often than not because Vanta's friends would often stand up for him, and the bullies would be beset by a gang of younger children.  The bullies too humiliated because they were beaten up by younger kids, left Vanta and his little gang all alone.  When Vanta entered school, it was shown that he was as smart as he was charismatic.  His half-elven teacher/parent saw a talent in him and began to train him in the arts of wizardy.  With his natural leadership abilities, Vanta was inclined to study conjuration, he could always make friends.  However, Vanta is very dependent on those around him, he is nothing without a group to defend him.


----------



## dontremb (May 12, 2007)

*Point Buy.*

Ok, silly question.  I understand the point buy system.  But I don't have any books here.  That won't be a problem normally, as I have the SRD online, and downloaded, however, the ability generating system is NOT OGL, so, if I could just get a breakdown of the points.  I think this is correct, please, if it's not, someone correct me.

All stats start at 8
1 point per point until 14?
2 points for 16?
3 points for 17?
4 points for 18?

I think that's right...  Someone let me know, please.


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2007)

dontremb said:
			
		

> I think that's right...  Someone let me know, please.




You're close!

9 - 1 Point
10 - 2 Point
11 - 3 Points
12 - 4 Points
13 - 5 Points
14 - 6 Points
15 - 8 Points
16 - 10 Points
17 - 13 Points
18 - 16 Points


----------



## Mellubb (May 12, 2007)

Theocrat said:
			
		

> Hi all -
> I wasn't able to tell if the group is full. If possible I would like to join, as I've usually got more than enough free time at work (but unable to post on weekends).




We do currently have more people interested than we do slots available.  And I often lose track of what day of the week it is.  Every day is monday when you are deployed. I am really looking to post daily. 



			
				Theocrat said:
			
		

> If I'm able to join, I would like to be a son to Megan and Alan, but would push for a Cleric of Pholtus (hence Theocrat Issak), a son to both that found the Path of Pholtus to be more righteous, although both Pelor and Pholtus share the sun domain.
> If having a brother/sister that are both clerics with differnig viewpoints, I understand. Pholtus isn't in the PHB, but in the Living Greyhawk Gazeetter, as well as a 3.0 Dragon Mag.
> If that doesn't work, I'd be leaning towards a Skirmisher from CA or a Generalist Wizard, from the same parents.




If you submit a character I will review it and consider it along with the others.


----------



## Mellubb (May 12, 2007)

Hey all,
I cut the deadline down to the 19th.  I will post the characters I selected then.


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2007)

mellubb - 
Re: Death - The reason I did it like i did is for three reasons: 
A) By the time you get the ability, you're min. level 14.  At that level, the blow that knocks you into negatives will 90% of the time kill you.  Considering Endurance is a pre-req, the 'diehard' feat would actually be BETTER, as it requires no check.
B) There are other things available by around that level that do similar things (EX: Deathless Frenzy, and the Delay Death spell, both of which do it with no check require).\
C) It's a 9th level ability of a prestige class.


----------



## Mellubb (May 12, 2007)

I concede your point the Death part can stay as is. What about the other changes I suggested?


----------



## dontremb (May 12, 2007)

*Agreement*

I actually agree with the Deathless ability.  I don't think it's very powerful at all.  He is right about the Diehard feat.  That's a power you can get at first level.  If the Deathless power were changed as you want it to be, Mellubb, you would have to be 14th level before you could get a less powerful version of a first level feat.  Also, the saving through becomes VERY difficult for any REAL damage.  It doesn't make the person a god.  Even at -20 hp (which is ONLY 10 points of damage above normal death) you would have to make a 30 DC check.  10 points of damage is very small at that level.  

Just my two cents.


----------



## dontremb (May 12, 2007)

Wow, you're quick, Mellubb.


----------



## dontremb (May 12, 2007)

Hey, mellubb, I sent you an email on this site.  I'm not sure how it works, It was just to test.  If it works, I'm not sure how to check my mail... Hrm...


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2007)

Cool on deathless. 
BTW, thanks for the (un-neccesary but not unwanted) help, Dontremb. 

As for the other two things...
RE: Emotion - I'd been trying to go for a theme of mostly immunities/complete control, but if you think that'd be over-powered, I guess I could conceed the point.

Meditation sounds good, I was actually pondering writing that in somewhere.


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2007)

I'm not sure how well teh emails work here, they've never worked for me...

People usually just do put their email address in an sblock and type it out as Myname *AT* Something *DOT* com, if they want someone to email them.


----------



## Mellubb (May 12, 2007)

dontremb said:
			
		

> Hey, mellubb, I sent you an email on this site.  I'm not sure how it works, It was just to test.  If it works, I'm not sure how to check my mail... Hrm...




I don't Know too.


----------



## dontremb (May 12, 2007)

Oh, so, you want me to put the full character on these posts then?  Okies....  I'm off work in about 12 minutes, you'll have it shortly after that.


----------



## Mellubb (May 12, 2007)

it sent the message to the address I used to get an account here and I replied, I think it sent the reply to the one you registered with.


----------



## Mellubb (May 12, 2007)

You Rock!!!


----------



## dontremb (May 12, 2007)

Great.  Ok, here is hopefully, the last time that the SRD won't have the info.  I think it's only these two things.  Could someone tell me the starting gold for a bard please?

Thanks.


----------



## dontremb (May 12, 2007)

*Jarrod Nackle*

Name: Jarrod Nackle
Race: Human
Gender: Male
Class: Bard
Alignment: NG
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Brown

AC: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Chain Shirt)
Weapon: Greatsword

STR: 14
DEX: 14
CON: 10
INT: 16
WIS: 10
CHA: 14

Feats:  Martial Weapon Proficiency: Greatsword, Improved Initiative

Skills:  Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Knowledges (History, Nature, Nobility & Royalty, The Planes), Perform (Singing), Sense Motive, Tumble

Spells:  Prestidigitation, Light, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand

Story:  Jarrod was taken in by Gerbo Nackle because he saw a certain spirit in Jarrod’s eyes.  Gerbo saw the spark.  He taught and trained Jarrod in the ways of the bard.  The wizened gnome tried to pass down all his stories and knowledge to his protégé.  He did, however, encourage Jarrod to be free, and follow his own path.  

Gerbo was very surprised when his son decided to learn the difficult great sword.  But he helped him as best he could.  Jarrod instantly began to take an interest in the lore; history, nature, stories of nobility, and the cosmology.  

Synapses:  All in all, Jarrod Nackle is a bit of a book worm.  He is constantly pouring through his books, some written by Gerbo himself.  He is, however, very decent when it comes to a fight.  He’s very quick, and he carries a very big sword.  This dichotomy is one of the things that makes Jarrod a unique soul, and therefore, makes Gerbo very proud of his adopted son.  Jarrod longs for new adventure, of course, and yearns to record his own stories to share with his little father.


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2007)

DUDE!!! Bard W/Greatsword!!!!

I love those!


BTW, MR DM, do you want me to post any more info on the char, or is it good enough for you to make a decision on it? (Obviously not RIGHT now, but when you make said decision)


----------



## dontremb (May 12, 2007)

Thanks!!!  I thought it would be an interesting change of pace.  I love the idea of a little, skinny, bookworm with an enormous sword.  (Hrm...  I should consider oversized weapon proficiency at a later time.  LOL)  Not really.


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2007)

dontremb said:
			
		

> Thanks!!!  I thought it would be an interesting change of pace.  I love the idea of a little, skinny, bookworm with an enormous sword.  (Hrm...  I should consider oversized weapon proficiency at a later time.  LOL)  Not really.




I love the concept as well! Personally I've been mulling over a massively build bard, just a behemoth of a man who would become a warchanter. You always imagine those smallish characters being bards, so it'd be interesting to have some guy you'd imagine dual-wielding greathammers singing a soft song. But I've always wanted to play a character with a sword much too big for them, and it fits perfectly with a bard!


----------



## Mellubb (May 12, 2007)

Don
You never fail to impress.

Jemal
I don't need anything further from you for now. 

Ethandrew I look forward to seeing more of your swashbuckly fighter.


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2007)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Ethandrew I looking forward to seeing more of your swashbuckly fighter.




I'll definitely be able to put something together for you before your deadline, probably within this next day. She'll most likely be a high dex, cha, int character. But I'll flesh out more of the background and personality for you before I get everything mechanical figured out.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 12, 2007)

I edited my post, I've decided to go with the rapid summoning variant as well.


----------



## Mellubb (May 12, 2007)

Where is the Rapid Summoning variant found, I am sure its fine Just wanted to know exactly what it does.  The concept is sound, I like it.


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2007)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Where is the Rapid Summoning variant found, I am sure its fine Just wanted to know exactly what it does.  The concept is sound, I like it.




It's from the PHBII, but if I recall, you don't have that on hand. So in lieu of that, you can Look it up here  I believe.


----------



## Eydis (May 12, 2007)

I love it, Don.  It sounds like a really fun character.


----------



## Mellubb (May 12, 2007)

dontremb said:
			
		

> Great.  Ok, here is hopefully, the last time that the SRD won't have the info.  I think it's only these two things.  Could someone tell me the starting gold for a bard please?
> 
> Thanks.




Max Gold for a Bard is 160 pp, 1600 gp, 16,000sp, or 160,000cp.  There is a lot of options there for you.  I might even allow a feat to let you mix currency (i.e. 60pp and 1000gp; or 100,000cp and 6000sp) as you see fit.

LOL, that’s just how my humor works sorry


----------



## Mellubb (May 13, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I'll definitely be able to put something together for you before your deadline, probably within this next day. She'll most likely be a high dex, cha, int character. But I'll flesh out more of the background and personality for you before I get everything mechanical figured out.




No pressure you have time.  But I like the idea is all.  Take your time I am sure it will be great.


----------



## dontremb (May 13, 2007)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Max Gold for a Bard is 160 pp, 1600 gp, 16,000sp, or 160,000cp.




Wow, 1600 gold at first level?  I didn't realize it was that high.  Thanks for the info, though.


----------



## Mellubb (May 13, 2007)

I am a retard take a 0 off all those.
damn there goes my joke


----------



## dontremb (May 13, 2007)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> I am a retard take a 0 off all those.
> damn there goes my joke




No no, it's still funny.  Ok, I'll take 0 off of all them.  1600gp - 0gp.  Yup.  I'll get back to you with my equipment list soon.

LOL

(_My_ version of a joke.  Haha)


----------



## dontremb (May 13, 2007)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Don, you're character can be 50th level if you want.  However, I will not allow you to begin the game with any magic item valued over 2 million.




The above is actually a test/joke.  I wanted to see if you can make _anything_ a quote, or only what someone actually typed.


----------



## dontremb (May 13, 2007)

Haha, well, I guess it works.  You can make a quote say anything.


----------



## Mellubb (May 13, 2007)

1234567

 Does anyone have a list of available colors they can give up, I want to make each NPC speak in a different color to make easier to know who is saying what during long conversations


----------



## dontremb (May 13, 2007)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> 1234567
> 
> Does anyone have a list of available colors they can give up, I want to make each NPC speak in a different color to make easier to know who is saying what during long conversations




Do you mean, what color we want to be?  If so, (if I get chosen, of course,) I would want:

*Dark Orange.  I think this works very well for my character.* 

If that's not what you mean, please explain, 'cuz I'm confused.  LOL


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 13, 2007)

Melubb-

When you say "character concept", are you looking for the basic mechanics of the character, or are you wanting a backstory as well?

As, so far, I've only provided the mechanics of my cleric.  If you want a backstory, I will add one, else, I'll wait until after the character selection.


----------



## dontremb (May 13, 2007)

*

Doing a little test here.  Trying to throw a little 'Jarrod the Bard' flair and ambience into the message board.  Give everyone a feel for who Jarrod REALLY is.   

Mostly, I'm just testing this Font/Color.

Thanks for reading.

Bah!  And after all that Previewing.  (None of which any of you saw.)  I'll just leave it like this.  I say again, Bah!

*


----------



## Mellubb (May 13, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Melubb-
> 
> When you say "character concept", are you looking for the basic mechanics of the character, or are you wanting a backstory as well?
> 
> As, so far, I've only provided the mechanics of my cleric.  If you want a backstory, I will add one, else, I'll wait until after the character selection.




I would like a back story from you sasquatch. I know you are going to be a cleric who hates evil/undead.  But I would like a little more if possible.  



			
				dontremb said:
			
		

> Do you mean, what color we want to be?  If so, (if I get chosen, of course,) I would want:
> 
> *Dark Orange.  I think this works very well for my character.*
> 
> If that's not what you mean, please explain, 'cuz I'm confused.  LOL




I mean when I type the story as it is being unfolded, I would like to have different colors for different people when they talk.  If you want to use colors by all means do so.


----------



## dontremb (May 13, 2007)

*

Well, well.  That will work just fine then.  I guess I'll use DarkOrange, then.  I like dark orange.

*


----------



## Mellubb (May 13, 2007)

Eydis 
* I am waiting for you to decide what you want to do.  *

Jemal 
* I lied to you I need a name from your guy. * 

Everyone else there is still time I know.

 I guess I am just getting anxious.


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2007)

Ragnor Thokk.


----------



## dontremb (May 13, 2007)

*

Really?  Ragnor Thokk?  You don't think that's a little presumptuous?

Like if my character's name was something like, "Odin's Conquerer?"  Or better yet, 
Exca Lybor for my human female knight?

Just a thought.

*


----------



## Mellubb (May 13, 2007)

dontremb said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Really?  Ragnor Thokk?  You don't think that's a little presumptuous?
> 
> ...




What are you talking about??????


----------



## dontremb (May 13, 2007)

*

What?  Oh... Ragnor Thokk Sounds like Ragna Rokk.  Which is Ragnarok.  Which means the same as Gotterdamerung.  Anyway.  It's the "Doom of the Gods."  It's Norse.  I was just saying that it would be similar to me having a character name that blatantly references Excaliber.  But it's just my two cents.  LOL

*


----------



## Mellubb (May 13, 2007)

This is in no way, shape, or form the accepted characters.  I am just listing what I got so far:

Leigh Phelan LG Human Cleric -Sasquatch
Jarrod Nackle NG Human Bard-Don
Vanta Galenode Human Wizard -EvolutionKB
Rangor Thokk LN Half-Orc Monk- Jemal

Theocrat, I am still waiting on more info from you (i.e. Name, Alignment, Race etc.)

EvolutionKB- I need an Alignment.

Ethan Drew- I know you are a fighter, female, I think Human.

Dralonxitz- I am not sure you are still interested.

Fenixdown- I know you are still cooking up ideas.

Eydis- I need you to decide as posted above.


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2007)

Actually, Ragnor is the name of a powerful Ogrillon from R.A.Salvatore's "Cleric Quintet"
Thokk is the name of a half-orc warrior around which the last 4 Heroe's Gambit D&D Tournament's have been based.
I've played this character (and variations) as 'Ragnor" for a few years, and since we got first place at the tournament this year (And second place the year before), I added THOKK as his last name to commemorate the accomplishment.

But yeah, come to think of it, that DOES sound a little like Ragnarok... whoops..

I did something similar a while ago with a Warlock, I named him Michael b/c it sounded cool.

Then i needed a last name... At the time I had just finished playing V:TM, and Caine sounded like it'd mix good as a Warlock.
SO, I ended up with Michael Caine.  Took me a little while to realize why it sounded so familiar.

And lets not even go near my teenage wizard named Harrold, who made Pots.  j/k.

ALso, those of you who've seen DBZ should get this one:  A while ago a friend of mine made a character named Kai Sarutobi.  Perfectly cool, japanese swordman name, right?  
Yeah, until he became a king a year later, and the country tended to use the first name of their royalty, rather than the last.  Hence, King Kai.

Also, same campaign the DM had a female antagonist vampire named "Clarise".  He didn't get why we all burst into laughter whenever our wizard said "Hello" to her.  
[sblock]
What, you don't get it?  Hannibal Lector? "Hello, Clarise" (Creepy voice)?[/sblock]


----------



## dontremb (May 13, 2007)

*
Very funny stuff.  I love your end saying, "Of course I'm paranoid!  Everyone is trying to kill me!"  Anyway, It's even funnier that you didn't notice the ragnarok reference.  Still, it IS a cool name.  And our characters obviously know nothing about the Norse "Death of the Gods."

I just wanted to point it out.  However, Now I WANT to make a female knight named Exca Lybor.

LOL
*


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 13, 2007)

Alignment:  CG


----------



## Eydis (May 13, 2007)

I would prefer to play Kaylin, the rogue.


----------



## Mellubb (May 14, 2007)

Does anyone have the Greyhawk calendar or know where I can find it on line?  If not I will use our real life calendar to track time.   I don't have the Gazetteer anymore and I know it is there.  I am working on getting it. (Eydis hurry up and send it) It shouldn't matter too much I just want to be able to track the passage of time.


----------



## dontremb (May 14, 2007)

*[SMALLCAPS]

http://www.nirgal.com/games/rpg/greyhawk/calendar  == That one is really consise.  The only problem is it says the word, "Startday" instead of "Starday" which is the correct day.

http://www.modeemi.cs.tut.fi/~fey/DD3/calendar_GH.html == This one is more in Calendar form.

http://www.highprogrammer.com/alan/gaming/dnd/greyhawk/calender.html == That one displays the entire year in a VERY small format, and explains what the days of the week are.  (Even if you don't use this one, check it out.  Very helpful to get a good overview.)

There, check out all three, I would recommend.  I think they're very helpful.

They also talk about the holidays and describe them in various detail along with the moon cycles.

[/SMALLCAPS]*


----------



## Mellubb (May 14, 2007)

Thanx Don that was very helpful.


----------



## dontremb (May 14, 2007)

*[SMALLCAPS]

I live to serve.  [SBLOCK](AND RULE!)[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK]Ok, wow.  This spoiler block code is seriously fun.  I like it a lot.  LOL  [/SBLOCK]

[/SMALLCAPS]*


----------



## ethandrew (May 14, 2007)

I am going to have to withdraw from consideration. While this looks like a lot of fun, I just have too much on my plate right now, plus Jerrod would be a better candidate coming from Gerbo than mine would be. So have fun all!


----------



## Eydis (May 14, 2007)

thanks and sorry to hear that.  i hope that the rest of your games go well, ethandrew.

Mellubb, Do you want me to submit my full character on here or are you going to put up a rogue's gallery?  I will actually have some time during the week to get it done, but not on the weekend, if you catch my hint.


----------



## Mellubb (May 14, 2007)

I will post a Rogue's Gallery, ICC, and another OOC. When the game starts I will edit my original post and add links to get to them.  

I have attached a character sheet here that will make it easy to post.  If you already have one you do not have to use this one.  I did not make it but it looks good. 

[SBlock=Dontremb] *
BTW Don the Rogue's Gallery is where you will post your completed character sheet.  It is also your responsibility to keep it current. *[/Sblock]


----------



## Theocrat (May 15, 2007)

*Kasis of the One True Path of Pholtus*

Hi all - 
Below is the history and background of my toon. I was unsure if any others were picking the same person and class as elders, but it shouldn't make much difference to my story. 
Also, as you see, I'm choosing Purple as my color to post in (Pholtus's colors).
Also, as I have ton's of Greyhawk stuff, I've got several caladers of Greyhawk. Being that it's almost time to head out of the office and I've spent all day writing this and no real work, I should spend the next 30 min doing work. Thus, I'll find it in my GH DVD v2 and post them to GreyhawkOnline.com (GHO) for you to get. 
Also, if there is a problem here (which I doubt), I can always create forums at GHO (I just don't or haven't done so) or give you a site page if you need to be able to upload without inpunity. 
Be Well, and I look forward to hearing that you've accepted Kasis into the word (otherwise he'll travel Oerth indefinety as I'll never play him!). 
Theocrat Issak


Kasis – 

Kasis grew up with the knowledge that Sol, the sun itself, was what kept the people of Oerth alive and well. He followed its path each and every morning as he awoke, clear in his conviction that one day he would serve the sun. 
As Kasis grew, his “mother” soon began to teach him the ways of the world, and how important the sun really was. As she was a priestess of Pelor, she taught him the beginnings and endings of the faith and as he grew, he attended school and religion classes with intensity. As he grew and began to understand the laws of Pelor, he did not quite agree with the Church of Pelor and began to realize that it was not the god, Pelor that traveled the sky, but that of Pholtus. 
While in a day trip to Hardy with his parents, Kasis took his leave of the Pelor Church Group and attended the worship of those of Pholtus. In his short stay with the Pholtines, Kasis soon realized, as he had as a child, the Sun follows a strict path, never deviating. That Sol and Celene and Kule are related, and although Sol is the most powerful and is evident during the day, Celene and Kule play their parts in the Path of Pholtus. 
But with only a short stay and understanding of the Church of the One True Path of Pholtus, Kasis did not wish to end his studies with his mother, or his “god” Pelor. It was not until a year later that he went to Greyhawk City and had the chance to visit the Basilica that he began to fully realize his desire to follow the Path of Pholtus. 
It was with a heavy heart that had to inform his mother, a dedicated priestess of Pelor of his wishes to leave home and study abroad. When he returned to his home, he took the time to say his prayers to both Pelor and Pholtus that morning. During the mornings breakfast he approached his father and mother and told them of his desire to understand the ways of the world, and understand what it means to be a follower of faith. With a sadden heart, his mother understood, yet it was his father that was devastated. He’d always known that Kasis was not going to be a woodsman, but felt the dedication his mother had put into his upbringing would instill a sense of righteousness. 
After a bit of an argument, Kasis left his childhood home. After a three month stay in Hardby, and seeing his mother on occasion they began relgious discussions. Seeing her son excel in the faith of Pholtus, she was proud. Still only a lay member of the Church of Pholtus, Kasis left Hardby for Greyhawk City. 
With all the wars and many indigents from the regions coming to Greyhawk City, Kasis found it hard to make a living and to stay off the streets. 
Stealing to make his way, he was picked up by the Church of Beory and given food and shelter for a week. He took his new clothes and full stomach out to the Church of Pholtus which took him in. Requiring him to read and write to pay his way, he began to transcribe copies of the Pietitical, granting him knowledge that most others would not in the word of Pholtus. 
With his skill increasing, as well as his overall knowledge of Pholtus, Kasis was tasked with joining a group heading to the Fatherland, the Theocracy of the Pale. 
Traveling through the Urnst states, Nyrond and the Pale, Kasis learned the way of a pilgrim, and that of a missionary. Finding it easy to strike up a conversation with others, Kasis soon found a spot of leadership with his traveling group. 
When they finally made it to Wintershiven, Kasis was transferred to the bishop of the Bright Castle, Dour Fentress, on the border of the Troll Fens. As the name suggests, there are constant troll attacks, and it is not a rumor that a Black Dragon inhabits the region. Learning martial weapons wasn’t just a requirement, but a life skill, Kasis learned quickly. 
The bishop used Kasis to translate his own personal copy of the Pietitical, Kasis learned of several aspects of the book that didn’t fit into the versions that he’d transcribed in Greyhawk City. He began to learn of the Book of the EbonGleam, a 4th book that he’d not heard of previously. As he did before, he copied as he was told, but he also copied the book into his own personal copy of the Pietitical. He began to understand the book of the EbonGleam but not profess what it espoused. He did not believe that he needed to walk the Path of Darkness to understand the Path of Light. He had be raised with the light of the sun. He knew Pelor was a god of the sun, and there was not a need for darkness. 
When it was time to leave the bishop and return to Wintershiven, he informed his traveling companion about what he’d learned of the bishop of Dour Fentress. Of course, he’s sure he was strictly punished. 
For his good deed, as well as strength of faith, he was permitted to return to Greyhawk City as a priest of the Temple. 
When Kasis returned to Greyhawk City, he made sure his first order of business was to tell his parents of his return. It had been a long 4 years, but at the young age of  25, he was ready to make his mark. 
Realizing his ability to do great missionary work, Kasis was tasked with joining the Adventurers Guild. Believing that saving adventures, and traveling the way side is an honorable mission, especially for one with martial skills and a strict belief in the One True Path of Pholtus, he would make an excellent adventurer. 

Kasis on the outside portrays himself as knowledgeable of the world (know history, local [Domain of Greyhawk, Pale]) and the ways of Pholtus and the gods (know religion). Yet he has his doubts as to the validity of what the Church of the One True Path says. He grew up with the faith of Pelor, and realizes that for many, that is the right path. He wonders how Pholtus could allow so many churches, the Church of the One True Path of Pholtus (LN), the Church of Pholtus (LG), the Church of the EbonGleam (LE), and the Church of the Blinding Light (a mix of LN/LG aspects taking hold in the Shield Lands) if there is indeed only One True Path, and yet, clerics of all gain spells. 
He wonders if yet another church, such as Rao, might not offer more in the way of understanding. He wonders at what disgrace can truly come to those that practice arcane arts, as he has been taught by the Church. 


You can find most of the information presented about the Theocracy of the Pale, EbonGleam, Church of the One True Path and so forth at my ThePale.org Web site dedicated to Pholtus. 

Overall goal is to multi-class into Cleric / Warmage (MhB/ CAr) for an eventual Mystic Theurge class, or more likely some other Divine/Arcane spell caster class, but one that permitted the wearing of armor. Or no PrC at all. 
Of course, as the campaign progresses, I might be inclined to take something else entirely, as well as possibly realizing that Pholtus is not the perfect god, and abandoning Pholtus for yet another deity. 
I prefer to play conflicted PC’s – although it has been years since I’ve had the chance to play, with my own campaigns always at the forefront of my Gaming time allowance. 






LN - Human – Cleric 
Oerdian male, with brown hair and brown eyes. 6’2” tall with a medium build. 
S: 13
D: 10
C: 9
I: 15
W: 15
C: 15 
Domains: Sun, Knowledge
Feats:
Human: Scribe Scroll
1st Lvl: Combat Casting


----------



## Theocrat (May 15, 2007)

Hi all - 
I'd be remiss if I didn't post this, but CanonFire.com is GreyhawkOnline.com's main sister site (or is that GHO is the sister site, with much of it's backup's and actual files hosted), where you'll find tons of Calendar's, Maps and so forth. 
And it being CanonFire, you'll find people's own reading of the world of Oerth, as well as so many facts, figures, people with a greater understanding than you'd ever understand someone to know (and I'm not in the same league with some of these people). 
Theocrat Issak


----------



## Eydis (May 15, 2007)

Kasis's background is so in depth that it makes me want to rewrite mine.  WOW!!!


----------



## dontremb (May 15, 2007)

*

I'm sorry to hear that, Ethandrew.  As for Mellubb.  That character sheet. What do the (XXp.) after the ability scores mean?  And is there a place where I'm supposed to post this yet?  I apologize, but I'm not fully up to date on how the Rogue's Gallery works yet.  I'll start transcribing my character to that format; just let me know what else you need to do.

[SBLOCK=This is a Test]Blah blah blah.  I need to see if this works and stuf.[/SBLOCK]

*


----------



## Eydis (May 15, 2007)

(XXp.) is for how many points you used to buy that score.
There's nowhere to post it yet.  Probably won't be until the 20th or later.  There will be a link in the very first quote on the first page, posted by Mellubb, that says Rogue's Gallery here (or something to that effect).


----------



## dontremb (May 15, 2007)

Ahaha!  Thank you very much!


----------



## dontremb (May 15, 2007)

Hey, I've got a question.  What exactly are your rules for posting?  Are we basically authors writing the story ourselves with direction and dispute settling from you?  Or are we doing this round by round, full on rules?  Or a little of both?  Just curious what to expect.


----------



## Mellubb (May 15, 2007)

* It will be just like real D&D, I will present the story and you will repond in character.  We will go round-by-round only when needed. It is kind of slow.  I will spend as much time as needed on scene so long as everyone is having fun.*


----------



## Eydis (May 15, 2007)

Please do not use that light blue wording.  I can not read it.  I have to have my background on the light color so that it doesn't hurt my eyes and I can't read the light colors.  Thanks and sorry all.


----------



## Theocrat (May 15, 2007)

Hi all - 
I agree with Eydis about the light blue. 
With EN World, we're unable to send PM's unless we're paid members. As such, what should we do to get information to you that we'd rather not share with others (like I'm going to go after King Mellub and stab him, winning the hearts and minds of the people of Greyhawk as I free them from the tyranny that he presents, with the Path of Pholtus). Huh, what, I didn't say nut-ting....
Also, you mentioned that only classes from the PHB could be used, but then mentioned several complete/ races of books could be used. Is that to mean the the lvl 20 classes from PHB II, Mini HB, Complete classes are not open for discussion? I ask becasue from the Complete Mage, there are new class options, such as removing one of the domains in favor of taking a wizard school and getting spells from Abjuration, Diviniation or Necromancy at each level. 
Also, I tried to give my PC feats that I list in the story (scribe scroll, combat casting, but don't have the one that should go along with it, martial weapon prof.). Do you give bonuses for such things, or allow things outside the box? I have the overall concept of what Kasis is to become (secret) and Paladin reaches a similar plateu goal. 
Hmm, may have to go back and review a few books tonight. 
I'll look through my stuff and upload it for the calendar, and maps if you need. 
Be Well, Be Well Storied.
Theocrat Issak


----------



## Mellubb (May 15, 2007)

*
You can send me an Email: Harold.Murray@us.army.mil.  However, I do ask you drop a line in the OOC to let me know you sent it.  Also include in the subject something to let my wife know not to open it.  
I am game for feats, skill tricks, alternate class features etc. from the books I mentioned.  I would like you to review them with me first.

Let me say that is one heck of a background you wrote, the problem is through all that I can't see you being first level.  I do like it a lot.  I ah hmm want you to start at a higher level.  But if you do then you have to wait.... I don't know dude help me out.*


----------



## Theocrat (May 15, 2007)

Backgrounds come and they go. I could take a lvl of Warrior, or even the acyoltye class first - one of each and that would put me at compariable to a 1st lvl toon. Then from there I'd take cleric (ie - 1war/1acoylte [that dmg cleric class]) and when it's time to level, I go 1st cleric. I think it is compareable to giving something like an ECL of maybe +1. It's not like I'm asking to play a Mummy from Liber Mortis!
Or make me 2nd lvl, with 0XP. But I don't see it as being too high or even out of the the way for 1st. When I started my home campaign, I gave everybody 2nd lvl, with 0 XP, that way the Goliath wasn't too powerful. 
And I'd rather not wait, I'd get bored, wander off somewhere and convert to Dalt, god of the Doors or something.


----------



## Mellubb (May 15, 2007)

2nd level with no xp? That is a good idea. I think it would help Jemal too.  Does anyone have an objection to this idea.


----------



## Eydis (May 15, 2007)

nah, if that's what you all want it's fine with me.


----------



## Theocrat (May 15, 2007)

*Tactician - Always Thinking of the Next Step*

Hi all - 

I spent 4 years at the Community College getting an Associates Degree. I ended up with three of them. Then it only took me another 2 years at the university to get my Bachelors. 
What I’m saying is that lots of experience doesn’t mean that all of it was good or is useable or applicable. 
My PC’s background should give you much to work with, even giving hint to a possible alignment change as well as other more diabolical aspects of the game and in-depth character placement and motivations. 
Besides thinking that the rules don’t permit me to have one extra feat (I’ll take a disadvantage that’s even worse than an 8 Con) to grant Martial Weapon Prof. I’m not asking for much or even an additional level. Below I’ve posted more about my character and how he thinks. 
I’ve posted (below) a bit about being a tactician as well as what potential base PHB spells I’ll likely be picking up and what progression. 
From the below, I’m doing more than just my base character, you see that I’ll post good intelligent and thoughtful posts, as well as give an outline as to what my PC’s motivations are and why I believe that he’ll be in a position for party leader as well as party spokesman. I have good Strength scores, high Intelligence, Wisdom, and Charisma – only sacrificing things that would hinder myself and not the party as a whole.  

Motivations  
Spell casters are required to be smart and wise, granting them the ability to understand an observance of a situation and come up with the perfect solution with analysis or intuition. It is required to understand the innate characteristics of those that one must interact with to maintain perfect harmony on the battlefield. Knowing where one is putting forth the magical know-how is just as important as the swordsman’s arm and to whom it is swung. A tactical thinker can often be bossy, because they cannot count on others having the same vantage point which lends others an advantage during combat and other situations. Focusing on combat tactics, social tactics, stealth, damage, and general areas of expertise, spell casters lend themselves to being the best tacticians available in the game. Being able to work well with others is a requirement, as is having a loud enough voice to be heard over the sounds of battle. 

Spell list for Cleric
Level	Spells per day	Spell list
1st	3/1	0 – detect magic, read magic, guidance
                         1 – bless
5th	5/3/2/1	0 – detect magic, read magic, guidance
                         1 – bless, command, death watch
                         2 – consecrate/descrate, bull’s strength
                         3 – blindness/ deafness
10th	6/4/4/3/3/2	0 – detect magic, read magic, guidance( x2), light, virtue
                                      1 – bless, command, death watch, divine favor
                                      2 – consecrate/descrate, bull’s strength, aid, status
                                      3 – blindness/ deafness, invisibility purge, speak w. dead
                                      4 – dimensional anchor, divine power, greater magic weapon
                                      5 – true seeing, hallow/unhallow



----------------
I hope I'm giving you more than enough reason to choose Kasis Rayg for this quest, even if it means granting me "wife-like" ability to attend the group without foresaking someone else's spot (you only wanted 6, but didn't want wife's position to detract from other's placements, thus making room for 7 players). Having a WifeFIEND who playes in my games, I know the rule - I have a husband with his wife playing and a wife with her husband playing (2nd placement doesn't mean worse player, just means they are the objectified player!). 
Be Well, Be Well Studied. 
Theocrat Issak

P.S. Yes, Kasis Rayg <Kas-is Rae-gah> is an anigram of Issak Gary Haywood. I figure it was good enough for Gary Gygax, it's good enough for Issak Gary!


----------



## Theocrat (May 15, 2007)

You said to email you or to post on the OCC. What is that? Where is it located? 
Hawaii! I grew up on Maui before leaving in 90 to play medic in the navy with the marines. Sometimes I miss the nice 82' year round weather, esp. when it's 120 in August here in Vegas, Baby!
Be Well, Be Well Humidified.
Theocrat Issak


----------



## Mellubb (May 15, 2007)

I have decided to stop recruiting.  I have the group I want.  It goes like this in no particular order.  

Leigh Phelan LG Human Cleric -Sasquatch
Jarrod Nackle NG Human Bard-Dontremb
Vanta Galenode CG Human Wizard -EvolutionKB
Rangor Thokk LN Half-Orc Monk- Jemal
Kailyn- CG Human Rogue –Eydis
Kasis- LN Human Cleric-Theocrat

If I have made any errors please let me know.

We will start at 1st level as planned,  Kasis has just seen a lot of the world.
I have added my Rogue's Gallery to the original post. 
If fenixdown post a character it will be an alt.

If there are no objections I would like to get started ASAP.
If I can be of any service let me know.
The ICC is coming soon.


----------



## Mellubb (May 16, 2007)

Theocrat said:
			
		

> You said to email you or to post on the OCC. What is that? Where is it located?




I have changed the Email address to ensure my very loving and darling wife does not accidently delete what you send.  If you have something you do not want to share with the group Email it to me.  Otherwise post it in the OOC which I posted in the original post and Here


----------



## Mellubb (May 16, 2007)

We will finish up any questions about character creation here.  Then once that is settled I will close this thread and we will begin in the OOC and ICC and RG.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 16, 2007)

Would you like 2nd level characters with no exp then?  Standard gold for level 2(which is 900gp)?


----------



## Eydis (May 16, 2007)

No, it says we will start at 1st level as planned.

On a different note, does anyone want to be good friends in character?


----------



## dontremb (May 16, 2007)

I think we're all friends since childhood, aren't we?  Or at least we've known eachother practically our whole lives.  

[SBLOCK=Chosen]

Yay!  I was chosen!

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## dontremb (May 16, 2007)

Theocrat said:
			
		

> like I'm going to go after King Mellub and stab him, winning the hearts and minds of the people of Greyhawk as I free them from the tyranny that he presents, with the Path of Pholtus). Huh, what, I didn't say nut-ting....
> Theocrat Issak






King Mellubb is a great and caring king!  How dare you!  You're lucky his judge and adjucator, Mylar, isn't around to hear you say that.  (You seriously don't want to mess with that guy.  He's ludicrously loyal to his King, and queen, especially.)  Anywho.  Seriously... You don't want to mess with King Mellubb OR his loyal retainers.  They're all pretty powerful people.


----------



## Eydis (May 16, 2007)

yeah, we know each other, but anyone could choose to be close friends or just friends or you just tolerate someone.
I was just wondering if anyone wanted to be close buddies


----------



## Mellubb (May 16, 2007)

Eydis said:
			
		

> yeah, we know each other, but anyone could choose to be close friends or just friends or you just tolerate someone.
> I was just wondering if anyone wanted to be close buddies




I know I didn't really say so, and it does not have to be so, but I was planning since you all had no friends in towns and shared the same tragedy and you parents were extremely close, I figured you all would be very close.  But that is of course up to you.


----------



## Mellubb (May 16, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Would you like 2nd level characters with no exp then?  Standard gold for level 2(which is 900gp)?




First level as planned.


----------



## Mellubb (May 16, 2007)

I will post the ICC thread as soon as all characters have been posted to the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Eydis (May 16, 2007)

*I also posted this in the OOC*
Just to let everyone know, I changed the race of my character to halfling, instead of human.  She is now a bit better to do her job.  I have already posted her in the rogue's gallery as well.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 17, 2007)

Is lesser acid orb from the SC/CA okay?


----------



## Mellubb (May 17, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Is lesser acid orb from the SC/CA okay?




Yes it is.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 17, 2007)

Cool, I should be all good then.


----------

